# Thank you vape community - over R1 million in sales in 3 days



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/17)

Thank you to all our loyal customers as well as everyone else who supported us over the weekend of Friday to Sunday, 25 to 27 August.

We set a new record in that we achieved well north of R1 million in sales over these 3 days. 

We truly appreciate each and every one of you who purchased from us and we trust that our service, products and the overall experience exceeded your expectations.

Without each and everyone of you we would not be where we are today. 

The Vaperite Team

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

i was away over the weekend i need jam monster in my life  @Vaperite South Africa please help me


----------



## Glytch (28/8/17)

Well done Vaperite. I was at your stall twice and found the staff friendly and knowledgeable. They were also very efficient and despite being busy you seemed to have a system which allowed people to be served quickly. Also a great range of stock and some great specials. Got a Nitecore D2 for R300. Win!

Will definitely consider Vaperite as a vendor when my bank account recovers from VapeCon sometime in 2020.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/17)

MoeB786 said:


> i was away over the weekend i need jam monster in my life  @Vaperite South Africa please help me



Will have to check our stock as the Jam Monster flew this weekend.


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa please and thank you will be much appreciated as i can collect today also if need be


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa im literally around the corner from the Pretoria east branch


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/17)

MoeB786 said:


> @Vaperite South Africa im literally around the corner from the Pretoria east branch



Nicotine strength and Strawberry or Blueberry?


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

Strawberry 3mg @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa pretty please 

If there is batteries as well ill take a few


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa but the most important thing is the jam monster


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/17)

MoeB786 said:


> @Vaperite South Africa but the most important thing is the jam monster



Parkview has 4 left. I've asked them to keep 2 aside for you


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa when i go there who do i ask for or who do i say sent me?


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

This is amazing  

So 280 each?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/17)

MoeB786 said:


> This is amazing
> 
> So 280 each?



Sorry, regular price which is still way lower than other vendors charging up to R500 each and say Barry sent you


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

what is the regular price?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/17)

MoeB786 said:


> what is the regular price?



R350. It's 100ml


----------



## MoeB786 (28/8/17)

Perfect


----------



## r0ckf1re (28/8/17)

I appreciated the fact that you had specials at your stores for those who could not make Vapecon. Thank you @Vaperite South Africa 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/8/17)

Thank you guys for amazing specials and the 20% discount actually caught me off guard, got more than I bargained on.
Been vaping the new juice range, the coconut Marshmallow is probably the closest juice to it's description I have ever tasted. Really enjoying it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/9/17)

Nice work guys , congrats!


----------



## Max (2/9/17)

Congratulations @Vaperite South Africa - Well Done and all the very best to you and the Vaperite Team.


----------

